# Hha sight



## estesgl (Jul 26, 2014)

I recently purchased a HHA Optimizer-Lite. 010 sight for diamond core and at 20 yards I am already at 35 out of 65 on the sighting in tape leaving me no room to sight in at 60 to get correct sight tape to use. I have adjusted the scope with no luck. Could anyone give advice what might be the issue.


----------



## Tooly (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe there is a tiny hole thru the emblem on the dial that you can put an Allen wrench thru and loosen the dial and rotate it so your starting point is closer to start of tape.


----------



## estesgl (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------

